# HEADS UP: vsftpd download backdoored



## DutchDaemon (Jul 4, 2011)

http://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.com/2011/07/alert-vsftpd-download-backdoored.html

The affected tarball has a different SHA256 hash than the port's distinfo file  indicates, but still: make sure your vsftp installation is safe.


----------

